# Here's our baby Rosie!



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

My cousin - a professional photographer - came over yesterday and took pictures of Rosie. She brought her sports camera with her because I told her the puppy has two state - in flight or comatose. She got some great pics. Here's my favorite:


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

Rosie is a beauty. What a good idea to get a professional quality photo of her.


----------



## Genie1000 (Apr 13, 2017)

She's gorgeous !


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, adorable!!! You must be TOTALLY in love!!! :hug:


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

She is beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Awww, Rosie is one little cutie pie. I just love that little face.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

oh good gosh with a face like that she must be totally spoiled! <3
Adorable.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Rosie is just precious! Love that little face! 😍


----------



## April R (Oct 29, 2016)

What a cutie! She looks a little mischievous 😏


----------



## karidyne (Apr 28, 2017)

Little Rosie looks so sweet!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

OMG - what a cute cute puppy!! How can you resist that face?!


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

That's just the cutest face ever!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

She's precious, Nancy! Can't wait to see more photos!


----------



## Layla's Mom (Feb 1, 2016)

She's absolutely precious! So happy for you!


----------



## Bnails52 (May 23, 2017)

She's really cute, how old is she, mine looks like her, Bella is almost 4 months old. I've had her 3 weeks now, a d she has changed our lives. We love her. Enjoy her.

Sent from my SM-T530NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Nancy, she's a little doll baby!


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

I am in love Karen - but Im not really in love with puppyhood. It's exhausting!
xoxoxo


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

OMG Love the eyes in the photo! Darling!


----------



## SandyBB (May 17, 2017)

You're little Rosie is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

FancyNancy said:


> I am in love Karen - but Im not really in love with puppyhood. It's exhausting!
> xoxoxo


HaHaHa!! ❤


----------



## Bnails52 (May 23, 2017)

I feel your pain, lol, she's being much better but still keeping me on my toes. I am taking her camping for a week starting sunday, this should be an experience, lol


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Bnails52 said:


> I feel your pain, lol, she's being much better but still keeping me on my toes. I am taking her camping for a week starting sunday, this should be an experience, lol


Bring an ex-pen and a plastic shower curtain! We found both invaluable when Kodi was a puppy, to keep him out of the mud on wet days and confined as needed. (we also brought an ez-up for shade if we thought shade might be an issue. (we tend to like more forested campgrounds, but some are really sunny!)

Now we have a rather elaborate yard for the 3 dogs. But it only takes 10 minutes to set up and take down, and it is SO nice to just be able to let them out in the morning!!!  Normally there is a patio mat under the awning, but we were only at this camp ground for two nights, knew the weather was going to be good, and the grass kept them out of the mud, so we didn't bother.


----------



## Bnails52 (May 23, 2017)

KRandall, thank you for responding, I have one of these playpens, but just one, looks like I might have to get another, 
My thought are to put it up in thr kitchen, and move it when I am outside. She is not house trained completely yet, and I don't want mistakes on the rug. I will keep her confined it this unless I am inside with her. I love the idea of letting her out without worrying, I will definitely get a other one, thanks for the tip, we will be traveling across country for a couple of ,other in October also a d this will be a godsend .


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Bnails52 said:


> KRandall, thank you for responding, I have one of these playpens, but just one, looks like I might have to get another,
> My thought are to put it up in thr kitchen, and move it when I am outside. She is not house trained completely yet, and I don't want mistakes on the rug. I will keep her confined it this unless I am inside with her. I love the idea of letting her out without worrying, I will definitely get a other one, thanks for the tip, we will be traveling across country for a couple of ,other in October also a d this will be a godsend .


We actually use 3 for the outside pen, because it has to go across the area against the trailer too. We got plastic lattice and cut it to fit around the steps, to keep them from getting out that way (or falling through the open-backed stairs) We zip-tie everything together, and just snip the ties when it's time to leave. When they are inside the trailer when we aren't in there with them, they all have big, roomie crates. Those are ratchet strapped to the floor, and zip-tied together, so they don't move around when we are on the road. (although, of course, the dogs ride in the truck with us, not in the trailer!!!)


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

when I die I want to come back as Karens dog! The setup looks so homey!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

what a great photo...I just think that is the sweetest little face ever! Enjoy that little sweetie..they grow up too fast!


----------



## Tillerys2 (Jan 16, 2017)

So cute. Congrats


----------

